

Do more airline fees mean your luggage gets treated better? - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2581/is-your-luggage-getting-treated-better-by-airlines/

======
russell
HA!

Last year my SO and I went to her daughter's wedding. Ont the way back the TSA
goons spilled perfume into her luggage. She is extremely allergic to perfume
and other odors. She wad bed-ridden for a week and took a month to return to
normal.

So I would say, no.

------
noodle
um, no. i thought the airlines were fairly clear that the fees were introduced
to offset increasing fuel costs. so, the treatment of luggage would
theoretically stay the same.

